# The Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To...' Topic



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to my side-projects *Burrial Room* (garage lo-fi instrumental psyche noise-Doom/sludge band) 2 long jams different years for sessions different year, same guitar players, this was a duo that existed in the early 90''.Than i might lisen to *Hexen!* hard psych-prog,ambient, new-age, noise dub doom(trow in the kitchen sink to label it) what about experimental dub doom prog?shawll we?
> 
> Finally im lisening to * Usine 451 *black picth dark harsh-noise\ ambient\field recording, my last project in the making, the demo.Everything available at Obsidian Crown Records ltm(if you ask me i can send you a cd-r of my music depending on what you whant.Just ask me has friend's or send private messages.Or join my group Fanboys and groupies of deprofundis.


----------

